# Drum Rigs



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

What are yalls go to drum rigs for big drum in the surf? I have always used the typical carolina/slip sinker rig. Typically with a 6 inch or less leader from the swivel. Wanted to know if you guys used anything different or modified things in different ways. Do you use different rigs depending on the situation?


----------



## NambaWan (Sep 23, 2017)

How big of drum are you targeting?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Cannon ball is my favorite, if there's alot of sharpnose I go to 2in of cable or a head boat hook for the long shank. Puppy drum I use a sliding sinker to a fluro leader with a gold J hook for fleas, 2/0 all purpose owner for live bait


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Im talking over slot big drum, 40" plus.


----------



## NambaWan (Sep 23, 2017)

Cannonball rig for sure.


----------



## NambaWan (Sep 23, 2017)

Shortest leader possible for distance (3 inch or less). 10/0 circle


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, ive heard of and read up on the cannonball before but had never used it. Question about how you rig it though. Whats the purpose of the swivel to attach the sinker to the line? Why not just run the leader through the eye of the sinker?


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

*Here is a Novel Idea*


----------



## Hikes run (Aug 9, 2015)

This but modified a bit. No name/bristol instead of the double uni, 60# shock, hook leader is shorter at 2-3 inches (I crimp to barrel swivel and use 100# leader) and a 10/0 Mustad circle. No need to change anything for different conditions. 

And....to touch on what 2na was saying, don't forget to use the search bar. There's a crap ton of information here if you look for it. This topic, for example, has been covered quite a few times already.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...66-Drum-Fishin-101-Shock-Leader-and-Drum-Rigs


The pictures have faded away, as have most of the people, but this was a really good thread from way back when I was just lurking


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

DaBig2na said:


> *Here is a Novel Idea*
> 
> View attachment 56778


I know about different rigs. Just wanted to get y'all's opinion on which one you are currently using. Figured if there was a certain one most of you used that it would probably best serve me as well.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I use the Same style rig Garbo and the Redheaded one uses.


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

You're not going to get one unified answer here for a drum rig. Different variations are used for the knots or crimps, hooks, line and weight swivels, and shock and hook leader test. Most look generally the same when finished. The modified version explained by Hikes is a good example. Most here have answered the same question in other posts so do the search.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Use the example that Hikes posted as a guide and modify it to you and always watch and see what others are using , feel free to ask about their rigs more are then willing to tell you 
why there's is better and why


----------

